# 1st Night Out



## OutDoors118 (Oct 27, 2011)

Went floundering last night and only got 2. Water looked good and the weather is starting to get perfect.:thumbup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice sized flounder. In Texas where I live, our bag limit for the month of November is 2 flounder and gigging is not allowed.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I would move Night Wing Lol Nice Fish OD118:thumbup:


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Gigless*

Least some one is using their gig. I buy a gig and I misplace a gig.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

What I should have said for the month of November is the "daily" bag limit is 2 flounder per day and no gigging during the month of November. 

Our flounder population has taken a nose dive since 2004 and this is why the rules are really severe for us in Texas. When December arrives, the daily bag limit is 5 flounder per day and gigging is allowed.


----------



## Black (Jan 24, 2011)

Night wing that is crazy. What part of Texas are you in?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Night Wing we will gladly trade your our FL flounder limits for the TX red snapper limits. We are over run with them but can't keep them.


----------

